# Good news!!!!



## army_paralegal (11 May 2005)

Hey, Everyone!!!!!! GOOD NEWS!!!!

I PASSED THE INTERVIEW!!!!!! 

Unfortunately, I did not know a whole lot about the military and the reserve unit I was joining, but I knew a bit about what BMQ entails and the trade I am applying for entails. And guess what!? I passed.

Unfortunately, I am not to sure about the medical. I was in such a rush to do everything I was told that I misunderstood some instructions. 
:-( ???

For example;

1.) When the medical tester said to bend to my left side, I bent to my right.

2.) I barely reached the goal mark in my urine test. Just did not have to go.

3.) When they were testing my hearing, there were telephone-like ringing sounds and a small beep. I missed a few beeps and I pressed the button (The one that indicated that i could hear the beep) prematurely once. I pressed it when I heard the telephone-like sounds.

Hope that doesn't make me fail.

But, I passed the interview. Praise God!


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 May 2005)

Umm your dyslexic, hard or hearing and can't make water.....perfect.  ;D Congratulations, I'm sure you did great!


----------



## army_paralegal (11 May 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Umm your dyslexic, hard or hearing and can't make water.....perfect.



I am not dyslexic.

Did you have the same problems?

Oh, and I had a bit of a cough when the doctor was examining my chest.

I hope I did not fail.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 May 2005)

Poking fun, relax, just poking fun. No I didn't have any of the above problems, but being nervous is natural, again I'm sure you did fine. Those are minor things, you'll do OK!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 May 2005)

Though his "joke" meter does seem to be not sensing right.....


----------



## army_paralegal (11 May 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Though his "joke" meter does seem to be not sensing right.....



What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 May 2005)

Umm yeah, what does it mean.  ???


----------



## Big Foot (11 May 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> I am not dyslexic.
> 
> Did you have the same problems?
> 
> ...


It means he did not understand the above joke and assumed it was serious.


----------



## kincanucks (11 May 2005)

Is this going to turn into another PC thread?  I have no more tea!


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 May 2005)

You make me laugh, thank you for making me laugh.   ;D


----------



## army_paralegal (11 May 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> It means he did not understand the above joke and assumed it was serious.



LOOK! I am nervous because I was so eager to do everything right, I rushed and misunderstood a fw instructions.

You should NOT have fun at the expense of someone who is nervous about failing a test!


----------



## Big Foot (11 May 2005)

army_paralegal, you've been told before, just relax. Breathe and relax, everything will be fine.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 May 2005)

Umm I believe that this part was missed  ;D Congratulations, I'm sure you did great!


----------



## 48Highlander (11 May 2005)

Christ, someone get that man a paper bag....

AP, if you get this wound up every time you do a test, you're gonna have one seriously miserable existance during BMQ/SQ/BIQ.  Learn to relax a bit.  Your testing is over and done with, and you either passed or you didn't.  Working yourself into a nervous breakdown, and aggrivating those around you, isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Infanteer (11 May 2005)

It's funny how before, doing Pioneer, the US Army Ranger Course, Jump Course, etc, etc were considered accomplishments.   Now we have people telling stories about how they passed the interview or how they barely slipped through the Aptitude Test by putting 3+2 together.


----------



## aesop081 (11 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> It's funny how before, doing Pioneer, the US Army Ranger Course, Jump Course, etc, etc were considered accomplishments.   Now we have people telling stories about how they passed the interview or how they barely slipped through the Aptitude Test by putting 3+2 together.



Sign of the times.........

5000 new recruits............ :

*army_paralegal:

Lighten up, if you can't take a joke, you shouldn't have joined !*


----------



## Blakey (11 May 2005)

> LOOK! I am nervous because I was so eager to do everything right, I rushed and misunderstood a fw instructions.
> 
> You should NOT have fun at the expense of someone who is nervous about failing a test!



Scan and breath...Smooth is fast.


----------



## aesop081 (11 May 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> Scan and breath...Smooth is fast.



I beleive it was " slow is smooth, smooth is fast"...but its been a while

One, did i hit my target, 2 did i neutralise the threat, scan and breath...where there's one assh**e there's 2 assh**e"


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (12 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> It's funny how before, doing Pioneer, the US Army Ranger Course, Jump Course, etc, etc were considered accomplishments.   Now we have people telling stories about how they passed the interview or how they barely slipped through the Aptitude Test by putting 3+2 together.



Serious. Passing the aptitude, PT or medical test or interview is nothing to boast/make a post about.


----------



## ab136 (14 May 2005)

Maybe not for you, but it may be a major life altering start to someone else.


----------



## 48Highlander (14 May 2005)

Yeah, and learning to tie his shoe-laces may be a major life-altering event to someone else.  We supposed to applaud and congratulate him?


----------



## ab136 (14 May 2005)

Why not support? People who post here might be looking for a little encouragement. Is that wrong?


----------



## 48Highlander (14 May 2005)

No it's not wrong.  However, I didn't join the CF - and I don't come to these forums - in order to be a social worker.  You want support?  Talk to your friends and family.  Maybe they'll be able to pretend they're impressed with you.  Me, I'll wait untill you do something noteworthy.


----------



## ab136 (14 May 2005)

This is a pretty simple process.
   find a topic-read it-if your interested-reply-if not move on and don't bother with it......like I'm going to do here


----------



## Hedgehog18 (14 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> No it's not wrong.   However, I didn't join the CF - and I don't come to these forums - in order to be a social worker.   You want support?   Talk to your friends and family.   Maybe they'll be able to pretend they're impressed with you.   Me, I'll wait untill you do something noteworthy.



We need more ppl like you in the world ... to many ppl looking for praise just for doing something most ppl just do!


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 May 2005)

Does this mean no more threads with questions like...

_How will I know if I failed the interview? 

Question?

How long is training? 

How long does it take? 

What's the deal here?_

Lump them all to gether, man, and call it "A journey of the paralegal"......

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 May 2005)

Rest assured, Tess, that in a month or 2 we'll be up to our rucksacks in another endless thread of "what sized boots will I need?" and "will I get my machine gun at the recruiting centre?' questions. Grab yer helmets and get real small in your holes, troops, it ain't over yet... :warstory:

CHIMO,  Kat


----------

